# locking propane tank



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

This thought just occurred to me. 
Do you have a lock on your big propane tank?

We just filled ours, and it is pretty vulnerable. I suppose someone who knew what they were doing could steal the gas.

It that way out there? I was afraid I would go over the edge some day.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

It is possible to transfer from tank to tank with the right fitting. I've been reading stories and hearing locally of about everything being stolen... You're no crazier than the rest of us... I think I would look for a way to control access or make access very hard.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Our main one is literally right outside our kitchen window, and the other one (for the huge generator) is pretty much hidden from view from strangers, so I don't worry tooo much about it getting stolen because it's a very rare event when someone isn't here. Even if we weren't, I think it would take some time to bleed it off into a different tank/truck, and they'd have to just HOPE that no one driving by noticed a strange truck there. Strange vehicles around here draw ALOT of attention.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If they want to steal your gas, a lock will just slow them down a little


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

AR Transplant said:


> This thought just occurred to me.
> Do you have a lock on your big propane tank?
> 
> We just filled ours, and it is pretty vulnerable. I suppose someone who knew what they were doing could steal the gas.
> ...


As tempting as that sounds, I don't believe that I would. If your house is on fire, the fire dept will need to shut off the tank first thing. If it is locked and fire is close that lock could be a problem. And I don't even want to think what your insurance company might say.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

If they can get close enough to your house without notice, you have enough problem to deal with w/o worrying about a lock on a propane tank.

Start thinking: Fence, gate, dog, perimeter alarm, etc.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't see anyone stealing propane from a standard tank. You'd get very little in any kind of container because what would come out would be gas under a fairly low pressure.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

watcher said:


> I don't see anyone stealing propane from a standard tank. You'd get very little in any kind of container because what would come out would be gas under a fairly low pressure.


Nope . :cowboy: You would screw off the regulator then you would have full pressure but with out a bottom draw on the tank transfer would be on the bleed off method .:shrug: Clear as mud ??? Not many tanks have a bottom draw and not many have the fittings or hose to transfer LP . :cowboy:

Reason for the bottom draw is you need to transfer the liquid not the vapor that is what your tank delivers to an appliance :bow:


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I recall reading about someone who said they were woken in the middle of the night by someone trying to steal their tank. Quite brazen of them really, the thieves were scared off by something (I don't recall what unfortunately) but they had cut the lines and if they had had a few more uninterrupted minutes would have left with the whole thing. It wasn't one of those smaller portable tanks either.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

AR Transplant said:


> I was afraid I would go over the edge some day.


First of all, welcome to the dark side.

Secondly, what's your perimeter security? That's what I would worry about first. Several layers of defense if you will. 

An example would be a fenced yard with a locking gate, followed by a row of hedges on that side of the house. Finally, you could get some lattice fencing, place it in a retangular fashion around the tank and put some climbing plants to go up it (safety measures being taken into consideration). It would need to be set up so that your propane people could still get to it of course. 

A set up like this, a thief is going to probably not take the time to find your tank, he'll just go along to the next unprepared victim. Kinda like placing those alarm system signs all over your property, even if you don't have the alarm----theives would go on to the easier victim. 

Now, do you have a locking gas cap on all your vehicles? A locking box on your generator? Is the livestock tagged and safe? Again, welcome!!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If you have a wet line in your tank it is possible to transfer it from one tank to the other. It happens, the usual suspect would be one of your less then reputable neighbors who happens to run a vehicle on propane.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep, it would be more likely that the entire tank would be stolen. A come along, some stout boards, and a low trailer.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, this poses more questions than answers. Our tank is a mere 20 feet from the road that maybe only 5 or six people ever use. However, in that 20 feet is a ditch and thick, thorny locust trees. So, if they only had to run a hose, they could probably thread it through, but moving the whole tank just couldn't happen.
I never thought about the fire department, I guess I am not going to lock it for that reason alone.

Our propane is in addition to our wood stove and electric furnace, so if the worst happens we just wouldn't be able to cook on the stove or heat up the kitchen.

thanks,


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Neighbors house burned down last Thursday. I was second person there, while another neighbor kicked the door in I went immediately to the propane tank and turned it off. Just me, but I certainly don't want a lock impeding anyones effort to help save my house from a fire.


----------

